# Hello from Sweden



## JulieinSE (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi I'm Julie. I am a Brit that has been living in Gothenburg, Sweden for 20 years. 

I decided last year that I wanted to do something to help bees. Reading around I quickly realised I would need to do more than just putting a couple of hives in the garden. So I did a course last autumn - autumn courses are a new concept here. That helped me decide to commit I spent the winter preparing and my two nucs will arrive in a few weeks (weather depending).

The kids are looking forward to the bees arriving and the eventual honey. But I actually plan on harvesting a frame or two.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Julie. I wish you luck with your bees.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Julie!


----------



## BuggyDMC (Oct 8, 2014)

Julie

As you start to pay attention you will notice many more hives around Sweden than you ever though. My company has a facility up in Iggesund and I have been lucky enough to make a couple visits. Even found that the Radisson at Arlanda has a few not too far from the pool and they use the honey in the restaurant up on the top floor.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## JulieinSE (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome everyone. 

BuggyDMC you are right there are lots of hives around Sweden, and when one finally decides to become a bee keeper one realizes that there are lots of people that have them. And even more people (at work) who find the process starting with bees truly fascinating.


----------

